
Artificial Intelligence Committee – Hearing in the UK Parliament on Impact of AI - felippee
http://parliamentlive.tv/Event/Index/073717ca-484b-4015-bd10-f847cea3f249
======
AndrewOMartin
Thanks for posting this, saved me a job. Maybe I'll post it again, or after
the next one to see if it gets any more reaction.

I'm currently at 16:04:06 and the lords have just started to really
interrogate about the progress towards General AI. So far I'm liking their
tone.

